# Jump Shooting Ducks



## tomdury

Hey guys,

I am new to hunting and would like to try to get after some ducks this fall. I don't really want to spend all the dough on decoys, a blind, new waders, etc. Does anyone float rivers an try to jump shoot ducks? I have a 14' canoe that I thought about taking out but wanted to get some advice before committing to it.


----------



## Minnowhead

Float hunting can be very productive. Just make sure no one is trying to decoy them where you are hunting. They will not be happy. Best times to get them off a river is when all the other water has frozen over and they have no other open water to use. they tend to bunch up in the slack water. If you go on opening day you should get plenty of wood ducks this way. Good luck.


----------



## tomdury

Thanks for the advice! Any suggestions on good rivers for it? I was thinking about the Scioto at Mackey Ford. Thoughts?


----------



## BuckeyeZac

That area of the Scioto would work fine. Water can get high down there in the winter. Although, I never float freezing rivers because of the danger involved.


----------



## bpd1504

Sit down and decoy the birds....less cripples and less fights with other hunters. Scout find a spot and and enjoy a sunrise. Decoys cost as low as 25 dollars a dz. Used decoys can be free... I don't want to talk down about someone's hunting style and we all game e jump shot ducks but there's nothing like watching them commit to the decoys, believe me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckeyeZac

bpd1504 said:


> Sit down and decoy the birds....less cripples and less fights with other hunters. Scout find a spot and and enjoy a sunrise. Decoys cost as low as 25 dollars a dz. Used decoys can be free... I don't want to talk down about someone's hunting style and we all game e jump shot ducks but there's nothing like watching them commit to the decoys, believe me.


I actually agree 100% with this. To me a good comparison is bowhunting vs. shotgun hunting for deer. Bowhunting takes skill, patience, and practice, while shotgun season any person can sling a slug at a deer that is pushed from a deer drive. Not saying that skill is not involved with shotgun hunting, but the reward to me is much greater when you harvest an a duck over decoys or deer with a bow. I'm also not trying to talk anybody's style down.. I have participated in jump shoots and deer drives. But you will get more satisfaction and appreciation for decoying ducks than jumping them.


----------



## Shaun69007

What is the legality on floating water? Is all public waterways open. I understand the wading aspect because you are touching my ground but if you float it then there are nothing land owners can say. Shooting a gun or hunting is another thing. Say I have 2 Kayaks can I go anywhere outside of the city limits and just float it down and hunt?


----------

